
PS3 Cell Programming at MIT - iamelgringo
http://cag.csail.mit.edu/ps3/index.shtml
======
mhb
Is owning a PS3 a prerequisite for that class?

~~~
aston
It was not. The class ran a year ago.

~~~
aswanson
Who won?

~~~
aston
<http://cag.csail.mit.edu/ps3/blue-steel.shtml>

